# BoB book reissued



## Oggie2620 (May 2, 2010)

Famous Battle of Britain Book Reissued to Mark 70th Anniversary 

The RAF Benevolent Fund, the RAF’s leading welfare charity, has reissued a special commemorative book to celebrate the 70th Anniversary of the Battle of Britain. “The Battle of Britain: The Camera’s View,” is a unique collection of correspondence between photographer Roy Asser and members of “The Few”. The letters relate to items of memorabilia, including photographs, mascots and clothing, which evoked strong memories of the Battle for the pilots. A special edition of 80 copies will come with a booklet featuring four original signatures of Battle of Britain pilots.

The letters and documents featured in the book are now stored in the Imperial War Museum’s “Asser Archive”, making what the Director General of the Museum called a “vital contribution” to their literature on the Battle. All of the pilots featured in the book are now deceased, and Mr Asser wanted to re-release the book to honour their wish that the book would raise money for the RAF Benevolent Fund. 25% of the cost of each book goes to the charity, which provides practical, financial and emotional support to serving and former RAF personnel as well as their partners and dependants.


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Oggie, I'll keep a lookout for that one. I guess there'll be a number of re-prints of BoB books, and a flood of new ones, this year.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2010)

Only 80 copies???? That sucks....I want one! Heck, we could buy all 80 here, and still have angry members!!!


----------



## Oggie2620 (May 4, 2010)

They will be worth a fortune very quickly because of the rarity!


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2010)

I read that as in addition to the book, a_ further _'Special Edition' of only 80 copies will be released, with the booklet containing the signatures. I hope so, as the book, even without the signatures, sounds like one to have on the shelves.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2010)

I read that as in addition to the book, a_ further _'Special Edition' of only 80 copies will be released, with the booklet containing the signatures. I hope so, as the book, even without the signatures, sounds like one to have on the shelves.


----------

